# Brand new lights



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Well guys, I got a 260w power compact strip light. Is it ok for me to lay it on top of a 72bow front glass aquarium or will it be too hot to put right on top of the glass.
Is it overkill or is it all right. Before I just leave it on the glass, I want some suggestions first. Thanks


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

you'll be sitting at 3.6 wpg.
if you are going to grow live plants that light is more than adequate


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have 220w PC lights resting on top of my 75g with the heater on like 72f. The temperature reading is about 85f with an air conditioner in the room.

-Plants seem to be doing fine! I've sold tons of plants already.. It wouldn't hurt to hang your lights from the cieling about 6" to a foot over your tank though.. some plants like a cooler temp. than what I am running. Plus your light is definately more than adequate.

Will you be using presurized CO2? LOL I hope so! You will have to feed your plants very well too.. but you probably know all about that..


----------

